# Sony Dsc-H50



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I got one of these bad boy cameras today. Neither the best not he worst camera in the world. So henceforth my watch pictures will no longer be taken with my phone's camera. My first attempts are both taken from a distance of about 6'



















edit for clarity


----------

